# How to get G2 Driving License in Canada on Indian Driving License



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

All senior members, Please tell how to get a G2 driving license in Toronto, Ontario on an Indian driving license.

For how long is an International Driving License issued by Indian States is valid in Canada, whether there is an agreement between two countries or not?

If Indian driving License is not valid to get G2 in Canada, whats the procedure then, kindly explain in detail.


Thanks in advance

Jitender Verma


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> All senior members, Please tell how to get a G2 driving license in Toronto, Ontario on an Indian driving license.
> 
> ...


The Indian license will not be recognized in Ontario. Here is the link giving information about how to get an Ontario license:

DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers

The International driving license is normally valid for 1 year, but if you move to Ontario I think it will only be good for 60 days after arrival


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

*G2*



jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> All senior members, Please tell how to get a G2 driving license in Toronto, Ontario on an Indian driving license.
> 
> ...


namaste Jitender,

If you are coming to Toronto, you may wish to actually take the test at a Driving Test Centre outside of the city. The reason is that the Centres are actually run by a British company (not the provincial government) and they have a certain number of drivers they have to fail to meet their quota. So they are much more picky about things that may/may not be as important as one thinks. Once you have your "G" , you can register for your G1 and your G2 tests anywhere in the province. Smaller towns like Peterborough, Barrie, Ottawa and so on, are less congested than Toronto and less stressful. I know several people who are perfectly good drivers who have failed twice and have had to start the whole process over again. The points they failed on were subjective observations, not factual issues such as running a red light, hitting the curb while parking, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> namaste Jitender,
> 
> If you are coming to Toronto, you may wish to actually take the test at a Driving Test Centre outside of the city. The reason is that the Centres are actually run by a British company (not the provincial government) and *they have a certain number of drivers they have to fail to meet their quota.* So they are much more picky about things that may/may not be as important as one thinks. Once you have your "G" , you can register for your G1 and your G2 tests anywhere in the province. Smaller towns like Peterborough, Barrie, Ottawa and so on, are less congested than Toronto and less stressful. I know several people who are perfectly good drivers who have failed twice and have had to start the whole process over again. The points they failed on were subjective observations, not factual issues such as running a red light, hitting the curb while parking, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps!


That is an odd thing to say. How do you know that?

Maybe the people you know failed for a reason? Whenever someone fails a driver's test, they have all sorts of excuses and blame it on the examiner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

nola said:


> That is an odd thing to say. How do you know that?
> 
> Maybe the people you know failed for a reason? Whenever someone fails a driver's test, they have all sorts of excuses and blame it on the examiner.


This article explains it better than I:

Toronto News: Fail rates vary for driver test centres - thestar.com

About the failure, the person mentioned was at the same intersection for both tests; a four-way at major thoroughways with no advance green for left-hand turns. The first time, he was in the 3rd or 4th car back, the preceeding cars turned, the light turned yellow, so he decided to wait. The examiner claimed he had plenty of time and should have gone. The second time, same scenario but this time he turned and he was failed for being too reckless. That is what I mean by subjective; unlike the point-oriented things related to technique.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> This article explains it better than I:
> 
> Toronto News: Fail rates vary for driver test centres - thestar.com
> 
> About the failure, the person mentioned was at the same intersection for both tests; a four-way at major thoroughways with no advance green for left-hand turns. The first time, he was in the 3rd or 4th car back, the preceeding cars turned, the light turned yellow, so he decided to wait. The examiner claimed he had plenty of time and should have gone. The second time, same scenario but this time he turned and he was failed for being too reckless. That is what I mean by subjective; unlike the point-oriented things related to technique.


The Star is not what one would consider an objective newspaper, so not sure if I would put my credence in 1 story by them. 

As for your friend who failed twice, I doubt that the circumstances were exactly the same each time. You are only getting his version, and let's face it, he could be blaming his failure on someone else

I just have trouble believing that if someone is a competent driver that the examining centre would fail someone because they supposedly have quotas. 

All that said, I'm sure there are examiners who are in a bad mood on a given day, or one(s) who are racist and don't want to pass any immigrants, or whatever & will fail someone just because they can. I just don't think there is such a thing as a quota that they have to fail a certain number of people


----------

